# Snail above the water line



## Siobhan (Nov 11, 2013)

Garfunkel is stuck to the tank side above the water. Part of him (her?) is in the water but most is out. And there's this slimy stuff in the water under where Garfunkel is that looks vaguely like the start of an egg clutch, but not exactly. Is something wrong? Garfunkel's been like that for some hours now.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds like egg clutch on the way, to me. 

A lot of snail species like to sit above the waterline for a time, even if they're not spawning. Things to check off the problem list are fish disease cures (the copper is poisonous to snails), and other possible irritants. If you have a fish in there and the fish is fine and the water's clean, I doubt it's the water quality. 

More than likely, it's eggs or he's grazing on algae above the water.


----------



## Siobhan (Nov 11, 2013)

There aren't any fish or algae in the water. Just the two snails. I cleaned their tank on Friday night and the other snail is under water as usual, stuck to the side of the tank. This one is all the way above the water this morning without any of him in water, but in a different spot from last night. I feed them algae pellets and vegetables.


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

Both my nerite and assasin snail (in seperate tanks of course) go above the waterline every now and then. They hang out for a while but always go back down into the water.


----------



## Siobhan (Nov 11, 2013)

Garfunkel is still above the water line, though now part of him (her?) is under but most is out. He moves to a new spot every so often but I have yet to catch him under water since he started doing this.


----------

